# Anyone using ArmorAll Extreme Shield Wax?



## Lincoln30 (Apr 30, 2012)

I found this post via a google search: I used it two weeks ago on the wheels and front bumper of my 08 BMW 335i. This stuff is awesome so far. Less brake dust accumlates on the wheels and what is there hoses right off with no wiping. The bugs hose right off the front bumper. I prepped the rest of the front end of the car yesterday (wash, clay, sealant/glaze) then I applied Extreme Shield Wax. I would have done the entire car but I only had 30 minutes to spare yesterday.

BTW: I had no problems applying and removing the wax but I foloowed the directions and didn't let it dry/haze on the paint. Apparently it's very difficult to remove of you do...


----------

